# Possible kitten colors?



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

If mom is black and white and at least one possible dad is grey and white, what color might the kittens be? The other possible reported dad is solid black. Mom gave birth yesterday or day before, she's still hiding the kittens so we have no idea what they look like, needless to say everyone's burning up with curiosity.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Solid black, solid grey, or with white for the grey dad.

Solid black or black with white for the black dad, possibly grey but less likely as both mom & dad would have to be carrying the recessive dilute gene.

Please get mom spayed and the possible dads neutered...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You never know. My current crop of foster kittens are from a black/white momma. They are grey, grey and white, kind of a dilute torti and a dilute calico.

My last batch were from a black and white momma and 3 look Siamese plus 2 torties and 1 black and white kitten. I agree with Doodlebug. Get every fixed!.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Momma is our barn cat, catching her to have her spayed would be rather difficult. She tolerates humans, rubbing against your legs, but will attack if you try and touch her. And we can always use a few more farm cats to keep mice and birds away from the grain. The black tom is seen from time to time, but disappears the second he sees a human. The grey/white dad is our neighbors' Tom cat, a loveable older gentleman cat who comes to visit every once in a while.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

*Who's your daddy?*

Can this female;









and this tom; 









produce a kitten that looks rather like a baby Siamese? 








:kittyball


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

The colour that the Siamese are famous for is called point. It is actually a form of albinoism.

When they are born they are all white/cream and the melanin in them reacts to temperature. So the coldest parts of their body begins to take on colour such as the ears/nose/testes.

The gene for the point colouration is recessive though which means that it gets dominated by other solid colours so you would need two parents with the gene for the kitten to come out with the point colouration 

Hope that helps.

EDIT: The bottom adult cat looks like it could be a flame point, it's hard to see from the picture but I only see the colouration on her tail/face/paws and she/he has the blue eyes which is another part of it.


----------



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Emmaline, thanks I knew a little about the Siameses' pointed genes. My housecats are two Siamese and a Siamese x persian who looks like a long haired Siamese. I didn't know it's a recessive gene. Makes me wonder what grandma looked like. Sokkies' dad, at least the cat we all assume was her dad was also b&w. 
Snowy (tom) does have light red points, he's actually quite a good looking gentleman. And non of the other possible dads has blue eyes.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

He is a very good looking cat indeed 

I am pretty sure the point's all have the blue eyes. Again got to do with the albinoism and no other shade being able to come through. They also get the red eye effect from lights instead of the freaky green eyes like most cats do 

My Devon is a Blue point, I do love the point kitties.


----------

